# Perfume



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm just wondering is it OK to spray or wear perfume when handling your fish. With birds it's dangerous, I'm wondering if it's the same with the fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

With most fish I say keep it out of the water (it will make an oily film) and it will be fine. But I'd be especially careful with bettas. They are one of the few fish that breathe air as well as water and it is known that oily stuff can mess up their labyrinth organ. If you have it on your neck, its not likely to do any harm. But I would wash hands if you've been testing scents on your wrists and I certainly wouldn't spray it in the same room as the fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

some of the ingredients can kill fish.....one of them as emc said is oils....
just on a side note.....one of the ingredients in the worlds finest and most expensive perfumes is Ambergris.........Ambergris is whale vomit.....eeewwwwwww.....lol.


----------

